# "Peppermint Candy" ~cut pics :D



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

Zebra swirl. (can you tell I love the zebra swirl? lol) Scented with Candy Cane.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 10, 2013)

Zebra swirl is amazing.   I love this bar, it came out beautifully.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 10, 2013)

what is the top made out of? Colored sugar?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Zebra swirl is amazing.   I love this bar, it came out beautifully.


 Thanks again! I think it turned out to be the best zebra swirl I've done so far.  :mrgreen:


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> what is the top made out of? Colored sugar?


 Yes, I thought it went well with the whole "candy" thing.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 10, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Yes, I thought it went well with the whole "candy" thing.



Nice!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 10, 2013)

Omg. When does your etsy shop open? Seriously!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

lol, Im going to try to get it open this week. All I have to do is import the pictures onto the site and do descriptions. Everything else is done. SOON!!!


----------



## hlee (Mar 10, 2013)

It is an amazing zebra swirl. Wow!

eta: you really need to do a video for all of us admirers.


----------



## terminatortoo (Mar 10, 2013)

You have outdone yourself with this one, love it!


----------



## green soap (Mar 10, 2013)

These are amazing.  I love how you sprinkled the color on top too.  I have such zebra swirl envy....


----------



## LunaLion (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW! Look at those zebra swirls! Great job! That looks AWESOME.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

hlee said:


> It is an amazing zebra swirl. Wow!
> 
> eta: you really need to do a video for all of us admirers.


 I suppose I could..... just need to figure out how to place my camera to take video. i thought about doing utube vids like other soapers do. Might be fun! (even though im camera shy) :think:


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Im glad you enjoy my soap pictures. I love to post them and see what you all think. Maybe I will delv into some new swirling/design techniques. Now that I have zebra swirl down, id like to move into uncharted waters lol :mrgreen: never tried the hanger swirl....


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 10, 2013)

I love it! This would be a perfect Christmas gift


----------



## Badger (Mar 10, 2013)

This is an incredible zebra swirl!  I am thrilled to hear that you will be opening an Etsy shop!  Best of luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 10, 2013)

They look wonderful! I can smell the peppermint from here =p


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

Badger said:


> This is an incredible zebra swirl!  I am thrilled to hear that you will be opening an Etsy shop!  Best of luck with your endeavors!


 I have never done the etsy thing so I am excited!!!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 12, 2013)

Dang!  I'm jealous. That is absolutely beautiful. How'd you get the beautiful red?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 13, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Dang!  I'm jealous. That is absolutely beautiful. How'd oh get the beautiful red?


 I used iron oxide red


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love it!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 13, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I used iron oxide red



Well, I certainly have red oxide.  Any idea how much you used per lb?  This may be my next project to try.  Thanks again for sharing.  I also have a new bottle of eucalyptus I need to try.  Maybe I could use this technique with navy or teal. hmmm


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful!  I love the sugar on top!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 16, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Well, I certainly have red oxide.  Any idea how much you used per lb?  This may be my next project to try.  Thanks again for sharing.  I also have a new bottle of eucalyptus I need to try.  Maybe I could use this technique with navy or teal. hmmm


 I believe I added 1/4 teaspoon to 1 lb soap


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 16, 2013)

I love this! So pretty and I love the colored sugar on top!


----------



## sue1965 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love love love the stripes!  And the candy sugar on top just makes it!  So wish I could smell it right through my screen lol.


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## liafrank (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful! What do you use for your bevels?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 18, 2013)

liafrank said:


> Beautiful! What do you use for your bevels?


 I use a plain 'ol veggie peeler!


----------

